

New Technology Should Be Presumed Illegal Until Congress Says Otherwise - doc4t
http://www.techdirt.com/blog/innovation/articles/20120927/00320920527/former-copyright-boss-new-technology-should-be-presumed-illegal-until-congress-says-otherwise.shtml

======
pwg
"There has grown in the minds of certain groups in this country the idea that
just because a man or corporation has made a profit out of the public for a
number of years, the government and the courts are charged with guaranteeing
such a profit in the future, even in the face of changing circumstances and
contrary to public interest. This strange doctrine is supported by neither
statute or common law. Neither corporations or individuals have the right to
come into court and ask that the clock of history be stopped, or turned back."

Robert A. Heinlein, "Life-Line", 1939

------
bediger4000
I wonder if the maker of that statement, former Register of Copyrights, Ralph
Oman, realizes how patronizing and, well, royalist, that seems.

"These peasants and commoners don't know what's good for them. Before they get
uppity, we need to have Lords and Ladies oversee anything new to ensure that
God's Own Order Here on Earth does not get upset." Sheesh. How un-American can
you get?

------
doc4t
Full title is "Former Copyright Boss: New Technology Should Be Presumed
Illegal Until Congress Says Otherwise" but HN does not allow more than 80
chars in title.

